# Der Parfüm-Thread



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2016)

*Der Parfüm-Thread*

Welche Eau de Toilettes/Parfüms benutzt ihr?  Welche findet ihr empfehlenswert? Habt ihr "Geheimtipps" oder "Preis-Leistungs-Kracher"? Welche mögt ihr gar nicht? 

Allgemeine Informationen:

_Düfte für Männer waren lange Zeit verpönt. Parfüms waren Frauensache. Heute ist das selbstverständlich nicht mehr so. Menschen schätzen es, wenn andere gut riechen, ganz gleich ob Frau oder Mann. Aber natürlich sollte ein Mann immer männlich riechen, deshalb sind Männerdüfte herber und holziger als Frauendüfte.  Es gibt aber auch sogenannte Unisex-Düfte, die einfach gut riechen, ohne dabei zu sehr in die feminine oder maskuline Richtung zu gehen.

Ein Parfüm besteht nie nur aus einer Duftnote, sondern immer aus einer Komposition von Duftnoten. Zuerst kommen die Kopfnoten. Sie sind das erste, was man riecht, nachdem man den Duft aufgetragen hat. Sind sie nach spätestens 30 Minuten verflogen, entfalten sich die Herznoten, die den eigentlichen Duft des Parfüms ausmachen und lange anhalten. Am längsten aber halten die Basisnoten, die nach dem Abklingen der Herznoten intensiv wahrgenommen werden, den Duftcharakter aber schon von Beginn an mitbestimmt haben. 

Die Haltbarkeit eines Duftes hängt stark von der Duftstoffkonzentration ab. After Shave hat die gerigste Konzentration und der Duft verfliegt nach maximal zwei Stunden.  Ein Eau de Toilette hat einen höheren Duftölanteil und hält somit länger, mitunter sogar den ganzen Tag.  Ein Eau de Parfüm hat eine sehr hohe Duftstoffkonzentration, hält in jedem Falle den ganzen Tag. Und dann gibt es noch etwas sehr hoch dosiertes, nämlich Extrait de Parfum. Einmal auf den Klamotten riecht man ihn bis zur Wäsche; auf der Haut kann der Duft sogar lange Duschgänge überstehen._


----------



## nibi030 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Bin ein großer Fan von Vetyver düften. Meine Standardset besteht aus:

Issey Miyake - Pour Homme EdT

Klassischer Sommerduft aus den 90ern, der Duft geht immer wenn man Zitrus mag. Ist halt nicht wirklich ein Geheimtip, sollte aber auch nie im Bad fehlen.

Channel - Bleu EdT + EdP

Auch ein Klassiker, aber Frauen werden euch dafür lieben! Ich mag beide sehr gerne, das EdT ist etwas frischer. Man kann den duft super zu ner zerfetzten Jeans als auch zu einem tollen Anzug tragen. Für mich ist es der Standard Duft, ich nutze den an 3 von 7 Tagen.

Channel - Allure / Blanche EdP

Kann auf keinen Fall von jedem getragen werden! Aber wenn ihr en testet und der auf eurer Haut funktioniert, dann habt ihr nen Volltreffer!!! Absoluter Geheimtip für Männer die auch mal was wagen können / wollen.

Tom Ford - Grey Vetyver EdP -> auf keinen Fall das EdT

Entweder man mag den Vetyver oder eben nicht, absolut geiles Zeug! Für mich sehr mondän und zeitlos, leider ist die Silage nicht wirklich toll. 

Channel - Egioste PLatinum EdT

Hier verhält es sich wie mit dem Bleu, er ist aber noch makanter. Ich finde den ziemlich aufregend, rieche den gerne an mir und fühle mich sexy.  Auch dieser wird von Frauen an mir immer wieder bewundert und angesprochen. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich gefragt wurde, was ich da gerade trage.

Gaultier - Fleur du Mâle

Man muß schon etwas mutig sein um sowas zu tragen und darf sich von der Kopfnote, die recht lange hält nicht täuschen lassen! Man kann noch so lange im Club tanzen, ein zwei Packen Kippen verdampfen, nach 12 Stunden riecht man noch immer toll. Würde ich auch als Geheimtipp sehen, aber unbedingt probieren und mindestens 4-6 Stunden warten. Wunderbare Silage!!!

HERMÈS - Le Jardin de Monsieur Li

wer es blumig und etwas "metro" mag, ist hier genau richtig! Der Kollege ist etwas verhalten und sicherlich kein Reißer, hat aber dennoch seinen ganz eigenen Charme.


Bzgl Preis / Leistung kann ich nicht wirklich sagen ob es "kracher" gibt. Gute EdP / EdT kosten nunmal Geld, meist jenseits der 60€ für 50ml... Hier kann man nur schauen, dass man im Internet nen guten Schnapp macht wenn man erst einmal was gefunden hat, was einem gefällt. Ich finde ja das Bleu der Channel in der 300ML !!! Flasche für 168€ schon fast lächerlich günstig. Leider habe ich den aber bisher auch nur bei Heinemann am Flughafen entdeckt.

Achja...einen Tip habe ich noch für die unter Euch, die öfter fliegen:

Holt euch die Heinemann Karte, da bekommt ich einmal im Monat 20% Rabatt auf Parfum / Kosmetik... das bedeutet man bekommt die 300ML bleu de Channel für läppische 135€.

Ich kaufe mir oft noch "leere Flakons" 10-30ml, zum selber abfüllen, was ich dann an ausgewählte Freunde verschenke, die einen guten Duft zu schätzen wissen oder einfach nur probieren wollen, ob dieser denn funktioniert.


----------



## DarfVadder (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Habt ihr Tipps für den richtigen Parfümkauf ich fühle mich da immer total überfordert bei der risigen Auswahl.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

@Bester_Nick
Bist du Parfüm Hersteller??? 

Vorsicht Ironie Zone, Vor dem Lesen fragen Sie am besten ihren Arzt, oder Apotheker:


Spoiler



Ich wasche mich kaum, und Deo/ Parfüm ... nutze ich aus Prinzip nicht!!! Dafür bin ich nach einem 10h Arbeitstag bei 40°C in der Fabrikhallen wie ein Gott für meine Hunde, die sich fast drum beißen wer als erstes um meine Gunst werben darf.


----------



## T-Drive (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Der herbe Duft von frischem Achselschweiß eine Mannes hat doch alle sexuellen Lockstoffe schon intus. 
Wenn ich einen Tag im Wald die Axt geschwungen habe und anschließend in der Beize noch einen zische, wird die holde Weiblichkeit immer ganz zutraulich 



> Allgemeine Informationen:
> 
> _Düfte für Männer waren lange Zeit verpönt. _



Das ist immer noch so, bei Männern,


----------



## nibi030 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps für den richtigen Parfümkauf ich fühle mich da immer total überfordert bei der risigen Auswahl.



der Anfang ist etwas schwierig und wenn du die ersten 10 gerochen hast, steigen Nase und Hirn auch aus. Am besten du lässt dich bei Douglas beraten, aber kaufe nichts. Sollten dir dann 2-3 Düfte im Ansatz zusagen, dann besprüh die Streifen und pack die in eine Tasche und schnupper immer mal wieder dran über die nächsten Tage. Wenn du erst einmal das erste Parfum für dich gefunden hast, fällt es dir danach recht leicht was neues zu finden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

*DarfVadder* 

Es gibt "Mainstreamdüfte" mit ner hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie dir  gefallen. Zum Beispiel Acqua di Gio, Le Male, Spice Bomb und One  Million. Aber vom Blindkauf würde ich abraten, da ich selbst schon oft  enttäuscht wurde. Am besten in die Parfümerie und auf den Teststreifen  ausprobieren. Sollte ein Duft in die engere Wahl kommen, dann auf die  Haut sprühen und einen Tag damit leben. Düfte sind häufig komplex und  entwickeln sich nach einiger Zeit auf der Haut anders als man nach dem  ersten Schnuppern vermuten würde. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist Angel  Men: die erste Stunde riecht er nach Teer, doch danach wie der Himmel  auf Erden.  Ich bin mittlerweile regelrecht süchtig nach dem Duft.



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> @Bester_Nick
> Bist du Parfüm Hersteller???



Ne, aber wäre ich gerne. (Neben Playboy, Millionär und Astronaut)



T-Drive schrieb:


> Der herbe Duft von frischem Achselschweiß eine Mannes hat doch alle sexuellen Lockstoffe schon intus.
> Wenn ich einen Tag im Wald die Axt geschwungen habe und anschließend in  der Beize noch einen zische, wird die holde Weiblichkeit immer ganz  zutraulich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst, du hast dein Eau de Kloake und das reicht?


----------



## T-Drive (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Du meinst, du hast dein Eau de Kloake und das reicht?



Parfum brauchen scheinbar nur die, die von Natur aus nach Kloake riechen, bei mir ist das nicht der Fall


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Parfüm brauchen alle, die gut riechen wollen. Du magst es doch auch, wenn eine Frau gut riecht oder? Außerdem schlagen sich in Düften ganze Welten nieder. Man riecht etwas und man bekommt Assoziationen. Bei Acqua di Gio zum Beispiel denkt man an Strand, Meer, Palmen. Bei Achselschweiß hingegen an ein Schwein.


----------



## T-Drive (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Vlt. solltest du auch mal einen Tag im Wald arbeiten, ist gut gegen die Flausen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Um mal was sinnvolles von mir zu geben:
Ich nutze eigentlich nur Axe Deos, und Axes Rasierwasser. Auch wenn das Rasierwasser brennt wie Teufel. Ich habe nach der Arbeit noch Rexona for Man, aber da mag ich es nicht dass das Deo weiße Flächen hinterlässt (Was Axe nicht macht). Diese legt sich als Schicht über die Haut, und bröckelt mit der Zeit ab, wie Schuppen, uncool. 

Ich hatte mal die extra billig Deos von Norma, von Luigi Colutti. Das Zeug hättest auch als Reizgas für Special OPs verwenden können. Das Zeug hat so extrem im Hals gekratzt. Am Ende habe ich beim sprühen die Luft angehalten.


----------



## keinnick (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ein nettes Parfüm schadet nicht. Mädels mögen das.  Bei mir aktuell Otto Kern Signature Man, CK be (Klassiker ) und 1 Million.


----------



## T-Drive (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich nutze eigentlich nur Axe Deos, und Axes Rasierwasser.



Die nutze ich auch, sind gut, darum gehts ja hier aber nicht, das wäre zu gewöhnlich.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Die nutze ich auch, sind gut, darum gehts ja hier aber nicht, das wäre zu gewöhnlich.


Ist doch der Parfüm Thread 

Eigentlich ist es doch egal, auch wenn man sich morgens mit Weichspüler einreibt, Duft, ist Duft.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Solange man das nicht übertreibt mit dem Parfüm auftragen un danach nicht riecht wie eine mobile Parfümerie(bei manchen Arbeitskollegen/innen so).Is es akzeptabel.
Ich selber nutze nie das Zeug.Das aus dem grund weil ich allergisch darauf reagiere.Ein guter Deodorant tut das auch ohne aufdringlich zu riechen.
Aber es gibt auch Menschen wo der eigene Köpergeruch sehr stark ausgeprägt sind trotz täglichem hygenischen zustand.Nach einer weile fängt das an unangenehm zu werden
und die Person darauf anzusprechen das sie extrem unangenehm riecht ist auch nicht die feine englische art.Für die Leute die Parfüm nutzen,müßen ja wissen das chemiche elemente mitbeigefügt sind
die nicht gerade gesund auf das menschliche organismus ist.Also last das zeug beiseite und euere Körper wirds euch danken.Es gibts auch alternativen

grüße Brex


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Solange man das nicht übertreibt mit dem Parfüm auftragen ...


Schon mal mit Russinen zu tun gehabt!?!? 

Gerade bei denen sag ich immer: "Mit der Menge an Parfüm, könnte man ein ganzes Haus ausräuchern!"


----------



## efdev (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Gerade bei denen sag ich immer: "Mit der Menge an Parfüm, könnte man ein ganzes Haus ausräuchern!"


Ist mir auch bei den Polnischen Damen aufgefallen die ich bisher kennengelernt habe 

Selbst bin ich nicht so der Freund vom Parfüm auch bei den Mädels nicht immer da Gefühlt keine damit anständig umgehen kann 
Auch Deo nutze ich nur wenn nötig, ich also mit dem Bus nach Sport irgendwo hin muss ansonsten Verzichte ich gern soweit wie möglich


----------



## T-Drive (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch egal, auch wenn man sich morgens mit Weichspüler einreibt, Duft, ist Duft.



Meine Empfehlung :
300V Factory Line Road Racing 5W40 - Motul

Der Duft von Ester, einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Iconoclast (1. April 2016)

*Der Parfüm-Thread*

Das ist wirklich top. Heute morgen habe ich mir zum Start in das Wochenede auch erstmal eine Pulle gegönnt. Damit kratzt das in den Achseln nicht mehr so. Kann ich jedem hier empfehlen, nennt sich S100. 

S1 WEISSES KETTENSPRAY  kaufen | Louis Motorrad

Ansonsten schmier ich mit was von Axe in die Kuhle. Wenn ich hier 'ne Parfümfabrik eröffne klatscht meine Freundin mir eine. Das ist ihr Ding. Ich darf noch nach Mann riechen.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Wer hat denn den Quark hier gegründet?   

Zur Frage:  Ich nutze im Alltag kein Parfüm.   In den meisten Fällen wirkt sowas einfach zu aufdringlich. 
Ansonsten ...   ich glaube ich habe noch nie eins selbst gekauft, ich bekomme immer mehr geschenkt als ich nutze.  Daher wäre eine Beantwortung der Frage nicht im Sinne der Frage, weil sie nicht meinen Geschmack wiedergeben könnte.


----------



## Kinguin (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Hey netter Thread.^^
Also ein Klassiker ist für mich definitiv Chanel,entweder Bleau oder Allure Homme Sport.Kam imo immer gut an,und in meinem Umfeld wird es kaum genutzt,aber das finde ich gut.
Dagegen kommen sehr oft OneMillion/Invictus (ist wohl ziemlich Mainstream),JeanPaul und Joop vor.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Meine derzeitigen sind Montblanc Legend, Jil Sander Sun, Nautica Voyage, Thierry Mugler Angel Men und Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male. Legend riecht sehr synthetisch, aber auch echt geil. Irgendwie nach Ananas. Sun ist zwar kein wirklich teurer Duft, aber imo einer der besten. Riecht irgendwie total geil nach "gezuckerten" Blumen, aber trotzdem sehr männlich durch die Holzakkorde.  Voyage ist eigentlich ein Geheimtipp. Kommt aus den USA und ist hier nur bei iParfümerie erhältlich. Für 15 Euro kriegt man einen Duft, mit dem man 12 Stunden wie frisch geduscht riecht. Riecht nach Showergel, sehr synthetisch auch, aber passt in dem Fall. Angel Men hatte ich schon erwähnt. Riecht nach Candyshops auf den Jahrmärkten, so nach gebrannten Mandeln, Zuckerwatte und Schokolade. Kann man tragen, wenn man zum anbeißen lecker riechen will. Und Le Male, na ja, den kennt jeder und im Club trägt den jeder Zweite. Aber er ist halt auch einfach geil. Der Pantydropper schlechthin.


----------



## Kinguin (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Kenne davon nur Jil Sander Sun und Le Male,ersteres riecht wirklich gut,mit zweiterem wurde ich nie so warm.Den Rest schaue ich mir vielleicht mal an. ^^ 
Nutzt hier keiner Hugo Boss,La Nuit de l homme oder Prada? Meine die sind auch sehr beliebt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ich nehme alles was stinkt. Lagerfeld, Jaguar, Mexx, Harley Davidson, Joop oder Opium.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Kenne davon nur Jil Sander Sun und Le  Male,ersteres riecht wirklich gut,mit zweiterem wurde ich nie so  warm.Den Rest schaue ich mir vielleicht mal an. ^^
> Nutzt hier keiner Hugo Boss,La Nuit de l homme oder Prada? Meine die sind auch sehr beliebt.



Von La Nuit De L'Homme habe ich ne Probe. Einzigartig verführerisch. Von Hugo Boss kenne ich bislang nur Boss Bottled, aber der sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Ich finde, der riecht wie Apfelaroma auf Pappe.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Das schwarze 007 ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Nen Kumpel von mir badet glaube ich immer in irgendeiner Suppe, die ziemlich aggressiv nach Einhörnern auf einer Welt aus Blumenwiesen riecht. Nach 3 Minuten wird mir dann irgendwann halb schlecht oder schwindelig, bis ich mal wieder Luft zum Atmen in die Lunge kriege.
An sich schadet es nicht, aber abseits der Partys wäre es ohne deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Aber es sollte sich doch eigentlich von selber verstehen, dass man den passenden Duft zum passenden Anlaß wählt. Und wenn man sich einen schweren und aggressiven Duft zu einem Anlaß auflegt, wo eigentlich ein leichter und dezenter Duft angebracht wäre, dann nur vorsichtig dosiert. Alles andere wäre ordinär.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Meine Favoriten sind:

Hugo Boss - bottled
Diesel - the only brave Tattoo
Police - to be
One Million


----------



## Kinguin (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ich benutze eigentlich immer Chanel,kam eigentlich immer gut an bzw nicht deplatziert. ^^ Aber bisschen Abwechslung schadet ja nie,werde demnächst mal La Nuit ausprobieren.Habe zwar noch eins von Davidoff Zuhause (Geschenk),aber wird mir auch zu häufig benutzt.

Sucht ihr euch eure Parfüme alleine raus,kriegt ihr welche geschenkt und nimmt die einfach oder geht mit der Freundin/einer Freundin in Douglas rein? ^^ Klar am Ende muss einem selbst gefallen,aber ich kenne auch paar Leute,die gerne Frauenrat annehmen oder eben das nehmen was Zuhause steht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Selber riechen und selber kaufen


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Das Problem ist das jedes Parfuem auf jeden Menschen anders riecht. Ich find das Probieren in den Parfuemerien auch nicht so wirklich optimal. Du wirst erstmal erschlagen von einer großen Duftwolke. Dann noch den passenden Duft auf einem Teststreifen herausfinden?

Ich bin eigentlich großer Fan von Calvin Klein Dueften nach dem ich in meiner Jugend hier von billig bis ganz teuer alles Moegliche probiert hatte.
In der Vergangenheit Eternity und Obsession verwendet.
Obsession ist eher ein schwerer Duft, nicht wirklich fuer immer und ueberall geeignet.
Hatte irgendwann Escape fuer mich entdeckt und habe das lange Jahre benutzt. 

Aktuell:
Eternity Aqua 
(eher weniger) Escape
(noch weniger) Euphoria
(selten) Obsession

Deo ist auch so eine Sache. Mir hat das Escape Deo gut gefallen, fuer den Alltag etwas kostenintensiv.
Verwende da aktuell son Roller von Nivea, der ist halbwegs neutral.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Am liebsten mag ich City Glam von Armani, aber das wird wohl nicht mehr hergestellt. 
Sonst tuns auch die günstigeren Düfte. Ich mag nur nicht wie jede zweite Person auf der Straße riechen und meide deshalb immer das "Angesagte".


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der ParfÃ¼m-Thread*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Sucht ihr euch eure Parfüme alleine raus,kriegt ihr welche geschenkt und nimmt die einfach oder geht mit der Freundin/einer Freundin in Douglas rein? ^^ Klar am Ende muss einem selbst gefallen,aber ich kenne auch paar Leute,die gerne Frauenrat annehmen oder eben das nehmen was Zuhause steht.



Meinen ersten Impuls habe ich durch einen Arbeitskollegen bekommen, der morgens immer sehr gut nach After Shave duftete. Ich dachte mir, das willst du auch und machte mich auf die Suche nach geeigneten After Shaves. Über das Internet suchte ich nach klassischen After Shaves, denn bei klassischen Düften, die schon seit Jahrzehnten existieren, wird man am ehesten fündig, da die sich bewährt haben. Natürlich bin ich bei dieser Suche auf Old Spice Original gestoßen, welches schon seit 80 Jahren auf dem Markt ist. Name, Flaschendesign und die Rezensionen gefielen mir, so dass ich bei Rossmann ne Pulle davon kaufte. Nach dem Probieren war ich total begeistert. Das war genau das, was ich gesucht hatte. Der Inbegriff eines klassischen Rasierwassers, so muss ein gepflegter Mann riechen. 

Später bin ich dann zu den Eau de Toilettes gekommen, da die Düfte dort wesentlich länger halten und man ja auch nicht immer den gleichen Duft tragen kann. Über Duftproben von Douglas, die mir beim Kauf von Cremes immer in die Tüte geschmissen wurden, durch Empfehlungen über Youtube, durch Rezensionen auf Parfumo.de und natürlich dem freien Ausprobieren vor Ort in Parfümerien. Mittlerweile sind Düfte zu einer meiner Leidenschaften geworden. Es versteht natürlich nicht jeder, dass ich mich über einen guten Duft freue, genauso wie es nicht jeder versteht, dass ich mich über ein gutes Videospiel freue. Aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen. 

(Schon mal die Werbung für Old Spice Pflegeprodukte gesehen? Nicht dass mir alle Produkte der Marke gefallen würden, aber die Werbung ist mal echt gut. HD Old Spice Commercial Compilation MkI - YouTube )


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Eau de WD40.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Eau de WD40.



Ein Klassiker,  aber Brunox Turbo-Spray riecht besser!   (ernst gemeint, das riecht wirklich besser    )


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Eau de WD40.



Ich finde das Bukett von Eau de Ballistol viel reichhaltiger und blumiger.  Das lege ich aber nur zu ausgewählten Anlässen auf, wie z.B. der Besuch im Schlachthof bei den Kopfschlächtern, oder bei der Wildschwein Treibjagd. In Verbindung mit dem Duft frischen Blutes werden oft dem ganzen anwesenden Ensemble die Knie weich.


----------



## s-icon (3. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Meine Lieblingsdüfte sind das TF Tobacco Vanilla und Amouage Beloved Man


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



nibi030 schrieb:


> Gaultier - Fleur du Mâle
> 
> Man muß schon etwas mutig sein um sowas zu tragen und darf sich von der Kopfnote, die recht lange hält nicht täuschen lassen! Man kann noch so lange im Club tanzen, ein zwei Packen Kippen verdampfen, nach 12 Stunden riecht man noch immer toll. Würde ich auch als Geheimtipp sehen, aber unbedingt probieren und mindestens 4-6 Stunden warten. Wunderbare Silage!!!



Fleur du Mâle, das hab ich mir heute geholt, weil ich es zufällig bei Douglas im Angebot fand. 40 ML für 20 Euro. Tester gab es dafür leider nicht, deswegen hab ichs blind gekauft und bin nach Hause gefahren. Nach zwei mal sprühen im Badezimmer drohten verätzte Lungen, Schwindel und Kopfschmerzen, so intensiv war die Duftwolke. Fenster aufgerissen, denn das ganze Bad roch nach Blüten.  Weil das Fenster offen stand, beschwerten sich die Nachbarn kurze Zeit später wegen dem Geruch. Nein, ist nur Spaß, es beschwerte sich natürlich keiner, aber die Sillage war enorm. Ich hatte das Eau de Toilette vollkommen unterschätzt. Den Duft habe ich jetzt seit gut neun Stunden drauf und er riecht immer noch recht intensiv. Also Intensität und Haltbarkeit einfach Bombe. 

Nun zum Duft selber: Ich mags ja blumig und seifig und der Duft ist an und für sich wirklich erste Sahne, aber als Männerduft fehlt mir son bisschen das Holzige, Harzige oder Rauchige. Erst nach 4-6 Stunden wirds im Drydown etwas harzig und männlich. Ich werde den Duft auf jeden Fall behalten und den Flakon auch leer machen, aber ob ich mir Fleur du Mâle noch einmal kaufe, das weiß ich nicht. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.

Im Übrigen habe ich auch noch einen Tipp: *Rasasi - Tasmeem*. Ist ein Eau de Parfüm aus Arabien, orientalisch-gourmandig-süss, duftet sauteuer und edel, kostet aber sage und schreibe nur 20 Euro (100ML). Aber vorsicht, da ist Kreuzkümmel drin. Könnte nicht jedem gefallen. Kannst es ja mal googlen, insofern du von diesem Duft bisher noch nichts gehört hast.


----------



## DarfVadder (9. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Was ist euer Favorit in der Preisklasse bis ca. 50€?


----------



## Aldrearic (12. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Dafür gibts doch Febreeze. /ironie off

Hugo Boss, Dior Savage, CK one, Aqua di Gio, 007, oder Jaguar nutze ich.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Was ist euer Favorit in der Preisklasse bis ca. 50€?


Joop Jump, Ferrari, Calvin Klein Crave, Issey Miyake L`Eau d`issey.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Versace Eros (leicht, in der Winterzeit); Valentino Uomo (herber, bei schweißtreibenden Discobesuchen); Lacoste Eau de Lacoste L.12.12. Blanc (leicht, in der Sommerzeit);
Mexx Man (leicht, Notreserve)


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ich bin grade dabei mir neben den zitrisch frischen, den orientalisch süßen und den gourmandig leckeren auch die herb-würzigen Düfte zuzulegen. Die dürfen schließlich nicht in einer Duftkollektion fehlen, das geht doch nicht!  Azzaro pour Homme, Boss Number One, Terre d'Hermès und Drakkar hab ich schon ausprobiert. Von denen sagt mir aber nur Drakkar zu. Riecht ätherisch, waldig und kraftvoll maskulin. Einfach geil so zur Abwechlung. Leider hält er nur zwei Stunden auf meiner Haut.  Heute will ich noch Aramis Classic ausprobieren. Habt ihr noch ne Empfehlung, was einen würzig-herben Duft angeht?

PS: Hab gestern auch noch Dior Fahrenheit ausprobiert. Alter das riecht nach Motoröl und Benzin/Petroleum.  Genau das richtige für einige Kandidaten hier!


----------



## Red-Hood (19. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Benzin riecht immer gut! Wärs doch nur nich krebserregend.
Bei den derzeitigen Preisen ein günstiges Parfüm.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (20. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

@*Red-Hood* 
Du schnupperst auch gerne dran? 

CKbe (das Fläschchen in schwarz) für den Alltag und zum ausgehen Gucci Pour Homme (mehree Varianten). Wenn dann eine Frau mal an der Brust klebt einen regelrecht einatmen möchte, hat schon was.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. April 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

*koffeinjunkie* 

CK: Bah - Video - Bullybase 

PS: Ich mag die unisex Düfte von CK.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Hier ist eine Folge der Sendung "Vorsicht Verbraucherfalle", in der ab der siebten Minute der Frage nachgegangen wird, warum Designerparfüms so teuer sind.

Video: Vorsicht, Verbraucherfalle... - Montags-Check im Ersten - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## s-icon (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Naja, das ist ja nichts neues und lässt sich in alle anderen Lebensbereiche übertragen.
Was ist wohl der Materialwert einer Hermestasche für 10k?


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Düfte trag ich nur auf, wenn ich en Hemd anziehe. Sonst gehe ich ziemlich sparsam damit um, will ja net jeden Tag wien Duftbaum riechen [emoji14] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*



s-icon schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja nichts neues und lässt sich in alle anderen Lebensbereiche übertragen.
> Was ist wohl der Materialwert einer Hermestasche für 10k?



Seh ich auch so. Parfüms sind Luxusprodukte. Da sollte man die Forderung eines guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses nicht überbetonen.


----------



## IIFunkymonkey (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Hab' hier ein Invictus, Hugo Boss Orange, Davidoff The Game & The Brilliant Game, ein Dior Homme Sport und seit kurzem ein Jil Sander Sun Men stehen und muss sagen letzteres ist so ziemlich das günstigste, hat aber einen super Duft! Perfekt für den Sommer und sicher bald wieder leer, absoluter Tipp für ein süßliches und nicht zu strenges Parfume!


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Jil Sander Sun Men habe ich auch. Ein sehr schöner Sommeruft, aber auch devot bzw. eher leicht. Dazu gekommen sind D&G Pour Homme (italienisch würzig-herber Sommerduft), Acqua di Gio, Cool Water, Tom Ford Noir Extreme, Spicebomb und L'Homme.  Gefallen mir alle auf ihre Weise ausgesprochen gut.  Ehrlicherweise muss ich aber sagen, dass mir Acqua di Gio und Tom Ford Noir Extreme reichen würden. Zwei Düfte - einer für den Sommer, einer für den Winter -  die wirklich alles richtig machen.


----------



## Razerbear (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ich nehme nur Deo Stick von Hugo Boss Difference, sonst nichts. Möchte schließlich nicht nach Parfüm stinken!


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ich nehme immer einen UHU Stick, darauf stehen die Frauen!


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Neulich ist Joop! Homme in meine Sammlung gekommen. Riecht nach Wildkirsche, voll geil.  Den Duft gibts schon seit den 80ern. Absolut kult.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Jemand das mal ausprobiert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Hab mir jetzt mal das Dior Homme Intense geholt, kam recht gut bei den Damen und die Art von Parfüm habe ich sowieso nicht Zuhause rumliegen. ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Klar. Sack hab ich schon, seit ich denken kann. Allerdings ist es eher was für Zuhause.



> Hab mir jetzt mal das Dior Homme Intense geholt, kam recht gut bei den  Damen und die Art von Parfüm habe ich sowieso nicht Zuhause rumliegen.  ^^



Davon hab ich ne Probe. Riecht wirklich ausgesprochen gut und hält sehr lang. Nischenqualität. Aber Noir Extreme von Tom Ford ist imo besser. Die beiden Düfte sind sich sehr ähnlich.

Noir Extreme by Tom Ford Fragrance / Cologne Review - YouTube


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Vom Namen her sagt mir das ehrlich gesagt nichts. ^^ Schau ich mir mal an, aber selbst wenn es gut riecht, als alleinlebender Student kann man sich leider nicht alles leisten. 
Was kannst du bzw könnt ihr an günstigen Düften empfehlen?  Meine letzten beiden Parfüme (La Nuit und halt Dior) waren doch recht teuer, wie ist es denn zB mit Bruno Banini, 007, s. Oliver oder diesen Puma Parfümen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Bruni Banani, S Oliver & Co kannste vergessen. Alles Billigkram. Riecht nicht besonders gut und hält nicht lange.  Cool Water ist z.B. gut und günstig, genauso wie Joop! Homme. Der ultimative Tipp für gute und günstige Parfüms ist aber Larise. Larise ist ein Dupe-Hersteller aus Österreich. Dort bekommt man ziemlich exakte "Nachbauten" von allerhand  Designer-Düften. Habe mir dort für ~ 20 Euro ein Dupe von  Le Male gekauft und das ist einfach nur super.

L'ARISE - Weil der Duft zahlt

Larise Dupes Liste - kaddisbeautyblog - myblog.de


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Schade, dachte unter diesen DM Düften gibt es einen Geheimtipp trotz des geringen Preises. ^^ Zumindest über das 007 habe ich was Gutes gehört. Der Link mit Larise klingt gut, danke dir. 

Cool Water haben in meinem Kreis zu viele, vielleicht könnte ich mir mal The Game anschauen. Das wäre wieder teurer, geht aber meine ich in eine ähnliche Duftrichtung.  Bei Joop hatte ich mal eine Probe von Joop Jump, das fand ich nicht so gut. Von einer Freundin weiß ich, dass Joop Homme allerdings unglaublich gut sein soll. Empfiehlst du dann die normale Homme oder die Wild Variante?


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ich würde das normale kaufen, denn das ist auch der "Kultduft". Der hält sich seit 30 Jahren auf dem Markt, riecht gut und hält lange. Aber du musst ihn vorher in einer Parfümerie ausprobieren, ob er dir auch gefällt. The Game geht leider auch in Richtung billig, genauso wie Brilliant Game. Armani Code macht einen wesentlich besseren Job, wenn es um Düfte auf Tonkabasis geht. Aber kostet leider auch das doppelte :/ Einen guten Tipp für DM-Düfte hab ich aber zufällig. "Wunderwasser" nennt sich das Zeug. Ist ein Dupe von Chanel Allure Homme, deswegen ist er gut. Kostet so 10, 20 Euro, weiß nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ja klar in die Parfümerie muss ich natürlich noch vorher, und dann eben aufsprühen und wirken lassen. Von Armani kenne ich bisher nur Aqua di Gio oder so, die Probe dazu fand ich ziemlich nice. ^^ 
Was genau meint man mit Tonkabasis Note eigentlich? Ich habe das paar mal im Zusammenhang mit Chanel gelesen (Cologne oder so), aber diese Duftnoten sagen mir halt nichts.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Mit Tonka meint man Bohnen vom Tonkabohnenbaum. Die riechen so ähnlich wie Vanille, aber doch ein bißchen anders. Und es gibt halt Düfte, da dominiert die "Tonka" in der Basisnote.  In The Game, The Brilliant Game und in den Armani Codes ist das so. Ach, da fällt mir ein, bei "Midnight in Paris" soll, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch die Tonkabohne dominieren. Vielleicht solltest du dir den mal ansehen, denn er ist recht günstig zu bekommen und soll ausgesprochen gut sein. Die Parfüm-Version soll besser sein und länger halten.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ok danke für die Erklärung, ich kenne mich mit dem Ganzen nicht so aus. Ich hab immer nur in frische, fruchtige, herbe usw Düfte unterschieden, und mehr auch nicht. Dass The Game aber ein Billigduft ist, überrascht mich dann doch etwas. Andererseits hat mir das bisher niemand empfohlen, obwohl es oft auf irgendwelchen Werbeplakaten im Douglas Laden zu sehen war. ^^

Hab mir jetzt mal Wunderwasser und Midnight in Paris notiert, probiere ich bei Gelegenheit mal aus. Grade Wunderwasser klingt gut, wenn es wirklich so ähnlich wie Allure Homme (Sport) riecht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Na ja, billig ist relativ. Sagen wir mal so, es gibt bessere Tonkadüfte.

Allure Homme Sport meinte ich, genau. Entschuldige, hatte das verwechselt.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Auf dem Nachhause vom Training war ich noch kurz in der Parfümerie und hab mal das Joop Homme aufgetragen. Riecht wirklich gut , mal sehen wie lange das anhält und wie das mit der Zeit wirkt. An dem "Wunderwasser" hab ich auch mal geschnuppert, riecht tatsächlich stark nach dem Allure. Hält aber wohl nicht so lange, allerdings sollte man wohl bei dem Preis nicht viel erwarten. 

Allerdings ziehe ich mittlerweile die Eau de Parfumes Varianten vor, halten ja auch soweit ich weiß viel länger und riechen auch intensiver.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Von der Logik her hast du recht. Tatsächlich gibt es aber Parfümvarianten, die riechen schwächer und halten nicht so lang wie das entsprechende Eau de Toilette. Außerdem riechen sie *meist *wesentlich anders als das entsprechende Eau de Toilette.  Leider muss man daher immer ausprobieren, ob der Parfümflanker tatsächlich die bessere Variante ist. Also was ich da im Startpost geschrieben hab, das ist nur die Theorie.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Hab mir gerade Boss Bottled und One Million bestellt.


----------



## Metalic (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Parfüm-Thread*

Ich hol das Thema mal wieder aus der Versenkung.
Habe bisher auch immer die "Standarddüfte" benutzt. One Million, Hugo Boss Bottled, Gil Sander Sun. Mein Favorit derzeit ist der Jean Paul Gaultier ². Toller Duft! Heute kam dann nochmal ein 200ml Flacon Hugo Boss Bottled. Für 44€. Schnäppchen gemacht aber verkaufe ihn direkt weiter. Flasche ist mir zu groß. Hab ihn auch nur wegen dem Preis gekauft. Wer auf den Duft steht, absoluter Tipp! Bei Lidl gibt es das X-Bolt für 4,99. Riecht absolut identisch mit dem Bottled. Hält zwar nicht so lange, aber für den Preis kann man es auch häufiger nutzen.

Eine Frage hab ich aber. Kennt jemand das Terre D'hermes? Wurde mir empfohlen und war gestern direkt mal "Probe schnüffeln". War anfangs sehr enttäuscht, denn es wurde hoch gelobt. Mir gefiel es aber überhaupt nicht. Und auch beim Einkaufen danach habe ich den Duft immer wieder sehr unangenehm wahr genommen. Nach einer guten Stunde habe ich nochmal an meinem Handgelenk gerochen und da hat sich der Duft total verändert. Absolut ins Positive. So hatte ich ihn mir auch vorgestellt. Ist so etwas normal?


----------

